
Rand Paul Is Right About Experts - bkohlmann
https://www.forbes.com/sites/artcarden/2020/07/01/rand-paul-is-right-about-experts/#2b4e614427d2
======
RubberSoul
Anyone interested in the exchange can watch the whole thing in 8 minutes and
make up their own mind:

[https://www.c-span.org/video/?473393-1/covid-19-response-
reo...](https://www.c-span.org/video/?473393-1/covid-19-response-reopening-
schools)

Starts at 1:15:00.

------
matchbok
Rand Paul is rarely right about anything.

